# just learning but i can try!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i am bored with nothing to do as my exams are over with and i am off for a few days! pretty much all i can do right now is color pop some pictures and add names all around the picture of a horse.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha whoops i hit create thread. anyway i'll do some pictures for you and here are some examples of what i am talking about 
the last 3 are some i did for eventerwannabe. and of course i am just starting out and only using picnik to play around with and learn while i am bored.

also if you want something specific or i did something and you want it a different way. do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana and Tennessee*

OK I'll give you bunches to do  On the first one do the word thing. Her name is Havana btw. On the second one do the color pop, with just the halter to stand out. On the third one do the word thing, his name is Tennesee. Ha,ha that should keep you busy for a while. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright here you go = ) hope you like them!


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

ok lil kitty, i would like some .......hit me with your best shot!! lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol ok here you go then!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

They look great! How about Patch...


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Oooh these are cool! You can practice with my pictures. 
Can you do the color pop on Elmo's halter, and add his name if it looks nice.








Then can you do the name one with this one- "Elmo" is his name








Thanks!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

pony hunter ryder for the first picture do you want his name to match the color of his halter? or just kinda fade the name out to a greyish so it blends in but you can still see it?


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

here lilkitty i made one for you!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> pony hunter ryder for the first picture do you want his name to match the color of his halter? or just kinda fade the name out to a greyish so it blends in but you can still see it?


The same color of his halter, please!


----------

